# MAC adres i modyfikacja.

## mentorsct

Witam, u mnie na uczelni jak ide na laborke to biorę własnego lapka z gentoo. Komputery w laboratoriach są słabo przygotowane przez admina (brak uprawnien admina na userze uprzykrza instalacje oprogramowania itp) Dziś kiedy chciałem sobie skonfigurować sieć (bo nie ma dhcp) wpisałem dobrze ip, bramke, maske i dns tam gdzie trzeba. Kiedy odpaliłem Gkrellm pokazywało mi przepływ bajcików danych ale nie chodził mi net. Koleś od laborek wywnioskował ze moze admin ustawił sobie baze MAC'ów takich jak sa w kompach stacjonarnych i u mnie juz nie bedzie działał net. Chciałem zapytac czy jest jakas możliwość zmiany MAC adresu na czas laborki w moim gentoo mojej karty sieciowej (adres karty kompa z laboratorium znam) Dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## c2p

To jest prostsze niż myślisz:

```
ifconfig ethX hw ether XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
```

ethX - nazwa twojej karty sieciowej (zapewne eth0)

XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX - adres MAC na który chcesz zmienić

Wystarczy potem zrestartować usługę odpowiedzialną za połączenie i już działa.

----------

## SlashBeast

w /etc/conf.d/net mozemy dodać mac_eth0="spoofowanymac" i juz.

----------

## BeteNoire

Pod warunkiem, zainstalowania macchangera. Z pliku /etc/conf.d/net.example.Linux.in:

```
# For changing MAC addresses using the below, emerge net-analyzer/macchanger

# - to randomize the last 3 bytes only

#mac_eth0="random-ending"
```

----------

## klatecki

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Pod warunkiem, zainstalowania macchangera. Z pliku /etc/conf.d/net.example.Linux.in:
> 
> ```
> # For changing MAC addresses using the below, emerge net-analyzer/macchanger
> 
> ...

 

macchanger jest potrzebny jeśli chcesz losową zmianę MACa. Do zwykłej zmiany na stałą wartość nie jest wymagany.

----------

## Fazi

A z ciekawości zapytam.. jak tego dokonać przy użyciu iptools?

----------

